# Cooking game of the week  #2   1/24/19



## cookieee (Jan 24, 2019)

Hello Everyone  -    Welcome to this weeks game 

Once a week I will post a number. Go to that number cookbook on your shelf. Find a recipe that you would like to make. Post the title of the cookbook, the author and the name of the recipe. Before next Thursday, make the recipe. Then come back here and post a review of the recipe. We can post the ingredients, but not the cooking directions. The main idea is that YOU will be able to use your cookbooks. That's what counts. 

If now or in the future the number is higher than the number of cookbooks you have, just keep counting them over again until you reach that number.

I am here if you have any questions.

This weeks number cookbook is  #28

AND/OR

Any cookbook who's authors last name starts with the letter   L

 Have fun, and Happy Cooking!!!!!!


----------



## cookieee (Jan 24, 2019)

Sorry, forgot to change the rules. lol

All you have to post first is the name and author of your cookbook.  THEN you can take your time and pick out what you would like to make. Thanks


----------



## cookieee (Jan 25, 2019)

One of the cookbooks that we will use this week is:     *L*

DR. BBQ'S BIG-TIME BARBECUE COOKBOOK - by Ray Lampe  pub. 2005


----------



## cookieee (Jan 25, 2019)

cookieee said:


> One of the cookbooks that we will use this week is:     *L*
> 
> DR. BBQ'S BIG-TIME BARBECUE COOKBOOK - by Ray Lampe  pub. 2005



I found a recipe that will be great to post on two sites. lol  Today is Nat'l Florida Day.

Ray's Florida Marinade
(makes about 2 cups)

1 cup freshly squeezed orange juice
1/2 cup freshly squeezed lime juice
1 TB. soy sauce
1 TB. balsamic vinegar
1 jalapeno chile, seeds and stems removed, chopped fine
1/2 cup finely chopped red onion
2 cloves garlic, crushed
2 TB sugar
1 TB salt

Says it is good for chicken or flank steak.  I'm sure DH will want to use it for his flank steak and add the jalapeno, and I will use it with chicken thighs or shrimp. Mmmmm shrimp


----------



## cookieee (Jan 27, 2019)

Another L cookbook for this week:

Silver Palate by Julee Rosso and Sheila Lukins

DH is in the kitchen now making their "Curried Cream of Chicken Soup". It is smelling so good.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 27, 2019)

cookieee said:


> Another L cookbook for this week:
> 
> Silver Palate by Julee Rosso and Sheila Lukins
> 
> DH is in the kitchen now making their "Curried Cream of Chicken Soup". It is smelling so good.



It was almost as good as it smelled. DH made 1/2 recipe. No leftovers.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 27, 2019)

From cookbook #28 and for National Chocolate Cake Day, DH made "Chocolate Cake with Pureed Raspberry Sauce" from the cookbook "The Dinah Shore American Kitchen".

It was delicious!!!!!! (had 2 helpings)


----------



## cookieee (Jan 28, 2019)

The #28 cookbook here in my office is "Good Times, Good Grilling" by Cheryl and Bill Jamison - pub. 2005. It is a very nice book with a lot of really nice colored pictures.  It has never been used, sorry to say. We picked out a recipe for tonight and have several marked for later. Tonight DH is making Turkey Burgers.  DH is stopping tonight to buy onion rolls which the recipe calls for.

It really feels great getting back to using our cookbooks!!!!


----------



## cookieee (Jan 29, 2019)

cookieee said:


> The #28 cookbook here in my office is "Good Times, Good Grilling" by Cheryl and Bill Jamison - pub. 2005. It is a very nice book with a lot of really nice colored pictures.  It has never been used, sorry to say. We picked out a recipe for tonight and have several marked for later. Tonight DH is making Turkey Burgers.  DH is stopping tonight to buy onion rolls which the recipe calls for.
> 
> It really feels great getting back to using our cookbooks!!!!



Well, all I can say is the onion rolls were good. lol

In defense of the Jamisons, it wasn't there recipe at fault. I think the fact that the ground turkey was in the freezer for 8 months and we did not have fresh parsley nor fresh sage was the main reason they just did not come off as good as we were hoping. But, we are not giving up on this book. DH wants to try their "Lettuce Wraps with Asian Steak" and  their "Pizza Margherita with Fire-Roasted Tomato Sauce", and I want to try their "Louisiana Barbecued Shrimp" Mmmmmmm!!!!!!


----------



## cookieee (Jan 29, 2019)

cookieee said:


> I found a recipe that will be great to post on two sites. lol  Today is Nat'l Florida Day.
> 
> Ray's Florida Marinade
> (makes about 2 cups)
> ...



Tonights dinner. DH made full recipe. Pork tenderloin in one bag and large shrimp in another with large chunks of onion in both. Grilled everything, and everything was very delicious. Another repeater!!!


----------



## Silversage (Jan 29, 2019)

I hate to see you play alone.  I'm not really planning to keep this up, but yesterday I just happened to make a recipe from David Lebovitz's (letter L) My Paris Kitchen.  

The cover photo of Chicken with Mustard was fabulous.  Here's a link to the ingredients. https://www.eatyourbooks.com/library/recipes/1252677/chicken-with-mustard-poulet-a


----------



## cookieee (Jan 30, 2019)

Hi fellow Floridian, thanks for dropping by, even if it is for a short visit. Your list of ingredients looks good. I hope that site is helping you get a lot of use out of your cookbooks. THAT is the main point here. lol.

Feel free to drop by anytime. The coffee pot is always on.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 30, 2019)

I would say we had a pretty good week. Five cookbooks were used. Lets hope next weeks total is a little better than that.


----------

